# RIP Sticky



## oijoe (Oct 19, 2018)

So I have just came home from work and found my oldest RETF "Sleeping".

I've had him for a few months now, humidity and temps are all okay, they have had plenty of food and fresh water daily.

He was a beautiful little guy, super friendly, always active and as far as I was aware healthy.

One of the newer frogs that I placed in the tank a couple of weeks ago died within the first 24 hours, the tank was fully cleaned out, sprayed down with F10 and all substrate replaced.

RIP Sweet Angel


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

